# Good , inexpensive hair care line



## jeansguyokc (Oct 26, 2006)

*I am not one to go spend high dollars on hair care. What is a good non expensive hair care line you would recomend? (shampoo, conditioner, gel)*


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 26, 2006)

I vote Garnier Fructis... Best d/s brand I've ever used... Close second IMHO is Tresemme for shampoo &amp; conditioner at least.


----------



## Maja (Oct 26, 2006)

I second Garnier Fructis, I also like L'Oreal.


----------



## rlise (Oct 26, 2006)

i like garnier too, they smell soo yummy! i do like some of herbal essences newer line of stuff!


----------



## monniej (Oct 26, 2006)

i think patene and john freida are great inexpensive lines. i love queen helene deep conditioners.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 26, 2006)

I like fructis too but my hair guy said its bad because it leaves loads of build up and your scalp can't "breathe" so even though it feels nice immediatly after wards its bad for your hair in the long run.


----------



## beautynista (Oct 26, 2006)

L'Oreal and Pantene are great IMHO.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 26, 2006)

Silk Elements at Sally's and Pantene and Garnier at drugstores.


----------



## Maja (Oct 26, 2006)

I forgot John Frieda. I love their line for blondes.


----------



## ivette (Oct 27, 2006)

beautynista


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 27, 2006)

I like Paves Professional from Walgreens. I use several of their products.


----------



## Pumpkin ohyeah (Oct 27, 2006)

Im a fan of garniers fructis deep conditioners


----------



## lummerz (Oct 28, 2006)

hmm...i guess it depends on how much you plan on spending. Now, i use Abba and it's a bit on the high end..around 10 bux..but it takes me 4.5 months to go through one bottle and its better for your hair compared to the rest of the cheapo's.. so *shrug*


----------



## shesBANG (Oct 29, 2006)

Personally, I think the new herbal essence stuff is so so. Not a huge fan of the Garnier stuff either. I've just started recently using Got2b. As far as helping to straighten my hair some, I like it. It almost makes my hair less greasy. It runs about 6.99 for any particular item.

I use this site alot. It has product reveiws, and it has the cheaper products on it



.

drugstore.com


----------



## Saja (Oct 29, 2006)

I like Dove and John Frieda.


----------



## spazbaby (Oct 29, 2006)

I like Aussie and Garnier Fructis.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 29, 2006)

Suave? Or dove.


----------



## sealsm (Oct 30, 2006)

I like Garnier products. My bathroom smells so tropical when I'm done.



I don't like Herbal Essence's new line, though. My hair turned really dry and frizzy when I used it. I'm using the leftover HE shampoo to clean my makeup brushes.


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I vote Garnier Fructis... Best d/s brand I've ever used... Close second IMHO is Tresemme for shampoo &amp; conditioner at least. I really like Garnier Fructis a lot too.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 30, 2006)

Clairol's Daily Defense is nice (If you can still find it) I also like Garnier Fructis &amp; Suave.


----------



## CassBH (Oct 30, 2006)

ladies, Let's not forget one of our faves, HSH Soy shampoo and conditioner. From a price point, it is really not that expensive at all, not when compared to other "salon brand" products.

And don't we all LOVE the stuff????????


----------



## selmf (Oct 30, 2006)

For my hair, all shampoo is pretty much the same. Suave is fine. Conditioning is where the difference is, and I haven't found one I like consistantly. I have been using Pantene recently, but don't know yet if I will remain loyal. My hair is damaged from coloring, so tends to be dry and frizzy.


----------



## rav3n (Oct 30, 2006)

I like the John Frieda myself or the TresemmÃ©


----------



## cynsim (Oct 30, 2006)

I like Neutrogena's hair mask, I have to use a lot but it makes my hair soft and shiny.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 30, 2006)

I would say Thermasilk. But Redken is my favorite!! Its not too expensive like other lines.


----------



## msshic (Oct 30, 2006)

My fav ds brand is Neutrogena Triple Moisture &amp; John Frieda.


----------



## peachie89 (Oct 31, 2006)

The only cheap conditioner that works on my hair is V05 sunkissed Raspberry.


----------



## katepoo (Oct 31, 2006)

I &lt;3 Pantene conditioners, but fructis stuff is also pretty good.


----------



## imztrixii (Oct 31, 2006)

first off i think you guys should know that my hair is a little less than 3 feet long and over half of my body length...

ive tried sooo many different drug store shampoos.

i used herbal essence when i was in middle school and really loved it.

but it started weighing my hair down so i switched to pantene

then i realized that anything i use will eventually get old.

so i switched to thermasilk for a while..mainly because i was straightening my hair a lot.

and after that for a year or so i was using a new shampoo every week.

i tried that clairol 5x renewal or whatever.

fructis [sp?]

vive

infusium 23

dove

blah blah

the list goes on.

i finally asked one of my beauty school friends if there was anything i could try without breaking the bank

she said TIGI dumb blonde was good and wasnt that expensive.

so i bought the pink shampoo and yellow conditioner.

this stuff SUCKS.

i have almost full bottles of this stuff left because i couldnt STAND it.

it smelled like bad lemons and dried out my hair REALLY badly.

then someone else mentioned that it has a lot of alchohol in it and thats whats doing it.

genius.

well some other friend from beauty school said tresemme is actually a pretty good drug store brand so i went with that.

and thats what i use now.

i have this redken stuff i use on occasion that helps with smoothness and stuff but i really dont think it makes a huge difference overall.


----------



## selmf (Oct 31, 2006)

Sunsilk was on my list to try next, but maybe will try Tresemme first.


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 31, 2006)

Dove respect and balance shampoo and conditioner is great!!! I use it more than my Â£12 shampoo!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 31, 2006)

Thermasilk is the best that I have found so far! I love their leave in conditioner!


----------



## lletto (Nov 1, 2006)

I am loving the Sunsilk line. I use the hydrating one, makes my hair feel like silk. Smells delish too


----------



## Leony (Nov 1, 2006)

I agree on Loreal and Pantene.


----------



## SuperNanna (Nov 2, 2006)

*Tresemme, Pantene. Redken is great too. *


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 2, 2006)

I like mostly everything everyone recommended. If you do buy a shampoo you don't really care for, either return it or if you are lazy like me just use it up as body wash or toilet bowl cleaner.....


----------



## Viviana (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm a big fan of garnier fructis...smells sooo good!


----------



## Saja (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like mostly everything everyone recommended. If you do buy a shampoo you don't really care for, either return it or if you are lazy like me just use it up as body wash or toilet bowl cleaner..... When i find one I dont like, I give it to my bro. Hes got short boy hair, he could use bar soap on his hair and it wouldnt really matter


----------



## MacQueen (Nov 9, 2006)

garnier fructis


----------



## Dubsbelle (Nov 9, 2006)

I thought Redken was salon?

I LOVE AUSSIE esp 3 Minute Miracle conditioner


----------



## mom2eloise (Nov 10, 2006)

I've been using Dove lately because I want to support a company that depicts women realistically on their commercials. Love the commercial that shows how a model gets airbrushed to look perfect on a magazine cover and how she starts out looking pretty but has flaws like the rest of us.


----------



## lariexx00 (Nov 13, 2006)

I thinks I have tried pretty much every one out there. I love Sunsilk(that's what I'm currently using), Thermasilk, amd Fructis.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 13, 2006)

Herbal Essences always works for me!


----------



## SuperNanna (Nov 14, 2006)

*Redken has started selling in some Shoppers Drug Mart stores now in Canada.*


----------



## jewele (Nov 14, 2006)

I like Patene's new restoratives line, also Nexxus thickening shampoo is good.


----------

